# East Fork Lake report



## sgaw (Jan 15, 2008)

Anyone catching any keeper crappie? Is the spawn over and are the bigger crappie out deep? Are the catfish biting now in the coves and what are the being caught on/


----------



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

Fished EF several times recently.......including a crappie tourney........ Size has been tough to come by.........saw plenty of channels rolling...... Caught one or two channels on crappie jigs but havent tageted em....... The lakes a funky green color and has a odor in places...... Some kind of advisory out about it........ Spawn is over and the crappie arent shallow....... Be ready to catch a ton of short ones for one keeper........and given the water conditions dont be shocked if they glow a little........


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

jeepguyjames said:


> Fished EF several times recently.......including a crappie tourney........ Size has been tough to come by.........saw plenty of channels rolling...... Caught one or two channels on crappie jigs but havent tageted em....... The lakes a funky green color and has a odor in places...... Some kind of advisory out about it........ Spawn is over and the crappie arent shallow....... Be ready to catch a ton of short ones for one keeper........and given the water conditions dont be shocked if they glow a little........


any reason for the bad mojo goin on there?


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

sgaw said:


> Anyone catching any keeper crappie? Is the spawn over and are the bigger crappie out deep? Are the catfish biting now in the coves and what are the being caught on/


I've been catching quite a few 12-14inchers by accident in the last few weeks trolling crankbaits in 10-20fow. Big schools out deep that I never really stopped to fish. I've still been seeing some up shallow in the 5-10 foot range, but most of them have been dinks.

Here are 2 from this weekend:

















I wouldn't freaking eat them though! They have green slime coming out of every orifice.


----------



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

SamiFish said:


> any reason for the bad mojo goin on there?


Dont know honestly


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

jeepguyjames said:


> Dont know honestly



Just one of the many algae blooms that hit EF. There are many types of algae blooms that hit a lake, a lot aren't harmful but some can be, from a mild case of poopy butt to enormous fish kills. They say this one is at about the lowest a warning level can be. Your not going to die but I wouldn't ingest anything out of that lake! Boiling water and cooking thoroughly will do nothing if toxins are present and the only way to tell is by testing it. EF is a flood impoundment surrounded by farms, so in other words, its a toilet!

heres an article I found on the current algae bloom.....

http://news.cincinnati.com/article/...180063/Algae-bloom-found-East-Fork-State-Park


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

i don't think there are any farms around the lake. it is all state park. There may be a few upstream of the river but not around the lake.


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

So I've waded downstream of the spillway on the cloverlick river ... I checked for reports on water quality but didnt see much. Anyone know if I should be worried and knock that off?

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

Bassky said:


> i don't think there are any farms around the lake. it is all state park. There may be a few upstream of the river but not around the lake.




your right, that's what I meant. A lot of the streams and run off feeding the lake comes from water that is surrounded by farms up stream. EF itself is a state park. I should have worded it differently. The agricultural run off along with the animal waste has to be doing something?? EF seems to be the only lake I fish that has this occasional problem??


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Just for the record, I was out on EF Sunday morning and then I went up to Caesar's Creek in the afternoon and when I got home I was struck down by some really unpleasant symptoms which I'll leave to your imaginations. I suspect it was from CC since I flipped my kayak to practice a deep water re-entry. While I never went completely under, I did get some water splashed about my face. Monday wasn't much better but today I'm doing okay. I think I lost about 3 pounds of water weight during that 2-day affair. I hope no one else gets to experience "Caesar's Revenge" like I did


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

HOUSE said:


> Just for the record, I was out on EF Sunday morning and then I went up to Caesar's Creek in the afternoon and when I got home I was struck down by some really unpleasant symptoms which I'll leave to your imaginations. I suspect it was from CC since I flipped my kayak to practice a deep water re-entry. While I never went completely under, I did get some water splashed about my face. Monday wasn't much better but today I'm doing okay. I think I lost about 3 pounds of water weight during that 2-day affair. I hope no one else gets to experience "Caesar's Revenge" like I did




That sucks! If you ingested lake water from any lake, that could happen. Get better man! I still haven't hit the water with you guys!

Im under the impression from what I read on the algae bloom you would have to do get the toxin in your system for it to affect you, through ingesting or eating contaminated fish, just fishing in it from your kayak shouldn't pose a risk?? there is the possibility for an allergic reaction if your skin touches it, children and elderly with compromised immune systems seem to be the most at risk?? The more I read about algae blooms the more complicated they get.....


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

HOUSE...I just found an article on Channel 12 stating that Casaers Creek is now under a water advisory for high levels of E Coli! Theres your answer!

http://www.local12.com/news/local/s...Caesar-Creek-Lake/e-0OyzK-GESi3Uh0HnZLTQ.cspx


Casaers has high poop content and EF is dealing with algae?? Whats going on around here??


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Nubes said:


> Casaers has high poop content and EF is dealing with algae?? Whats going on around here??


I could text you a picture if you really want to know :S:S:S


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

A theory of mine is that holding the lake back like they do every spring has got to be bad for that lake. All that run off being held for days if not weeks only encourages algae blooms. It's all theory though. Nothing will change as far as holding the lake goes.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

I wouldn't eat any fish from any lake or river around here at any time.I'll wait until Sept.to fish for Muskies because of the heat and C.C.Lake advisory.Yuk!!



Roscoe


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

Mean Morone said:


> A theory of mine is that holding the lake back like they do every spring has got to be bad for that lake. All that run off being held for days if not weeks only encourages algae blooms. It's all theory though. Nothing will change as far as holding the lake goes.




I would think that's a problem as well...algae blooms love stagnant sitting water. You don't here about them in moving water.


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

HOUSE said:


> Just for the record, I was out on EF Sunday morning and then I went up to Caesar's Creek in the afternoon and when I got home I was struck down by some really unpleasant symptoms which I'll leave to your imaginations. I suspect it was from CC since I flipped my kayak to practice a deep water re-entry. While I never went completely under, I did get some water splashed about my face. Monday wasn't much better but today I'm doing okay. I think I lost about 3 pounds of water weight during that 2-day affair. I hope no one else gets to experience "Caesar's Revenge" like I did


Sorry to hear that. There was a health advisory for CC with very high levels of E. Coli. That was what got you sick.


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

I camped EF last weekend with my daughter. We stayed careful not to ingest the water there. Using hand santiser and washing with soap and water. I took my own water supply for cooking and drinking. I am also a yaker that means I am closer to the water than most boats. I saw people swimming and being dragged by other boats. Man I wouldnt want to be them this week. The bite was tough didnt catch much on minnows or Nights.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Haven't observed EF personally, but last 2 rounds of EPA testing shows toxins(microcystins) back down and barely detectable. According to the standards EF is normal and no longer in advisory range. However, I think EPA doesn't lift prior advisory for at least 2-3 rounds of test results in the good range. Unless you see surface scum which should be avoided, EF doesn't have a current problem. How does the water look?


----------

